# Grouper help



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

was wondering if anyone has had any luck recently w/ the grouper bite in the bay. taking a buddy fishing thursday gonna try something we don't normally do, fish for grouper any help or tactics would be greatly appreciated since the last grouper i caught was over 6 years ago and by total accident


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't normally fish the bay, but There are some spots that are on some local charts/maps. Maybe someone else will chime in. Good Luck.





Skip


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I was pondering this myself. I have trolled stretch 25's in the pass and caught some average Gags. But its been a few years. Anyone else have any input? I planning on getting out in the boat Sat (weather pending).


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pull some pink or charteusestretch 25's or Yo-zuri hydro mags along the edges of the channel. If you can find someone who can guide you to the location of the pipes in the bay you'll be even better off as they tend to hold a lot of fish. I'd pull these around 4-6MPH on fairly stout trolling sticks to horse the grouper away from structure. I've only trolled the bay for grouper once but I used to troll for them regularly down in Tarpon springs and in the keys and the game plan is pretty much the same.

Good luck


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

> *tunapopper (1/8/2009)*Pull some pink or charteusestretch 25's or Yo-zuri hydro mags along the edges of the channel. If you can find someone who can guide you to the location of the pipes in the bay you'll be even better off as they tend to hold a lot of fish. I'd pull these around 4-6MPH on fairly stout trolling sticks to horse the grouper away from structure. I've only trolled the bay for grouper once but I used to troll for them regularly down in Tarpon springs and in the keys and the game plan is pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck




Thanks Tuna....



Thats what I did last time I did it and fared pretty well. I appreciate the advice. :letsdrink


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Let me know how ya'll do, I might try over there one of these rough days if it seems worth it.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Will do. Hopefully it will work out. I have been dying to catch some fish. This is the only weekend I will be able to fish till Feb. It is hunting season you know..... haha



But in Feb....Its on again!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

you can try along the fort pickens side of the bay there are grouper there and down torwards the old coast guard station. and over by nas i know people who have caught their limit of legal grouper in the bay in one trip! can be done. keep a eye on the bottom machine and mark everything you find. after a while you can plan your trolling route and depht. they are there! good luck and ya a little pink on the lure gose a long way!

scot


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Good info Reel.....





Thanks a million


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok, so I didn't make it out this weekend. too much beer was consumed Friday night.


----------

